# High visibility clothing



## MTW

I've notice a trend recently that more and more companies are moving towards having their employees wear high visibility clothing. Just in the past few weeks I've seen several tree services , landscapers, a roofing company, and now even the garbage collectors wearing some shade of neon shirt.

Is there some OSHA rule that specifically addresses this, or is it just an industry trend?


----------



## Wirenuting

OSHA for folks in traffic. Seems to be a trend for the rest. 
They are doing that to us at work also. I just refuse to wear the nylon road vest as it catches on everything when I'm above a ceiling.


----------



## ponyboy

If I wear a hi vis shirt I don't have to wear a hi vis vest. I don't like wearing hi vis vests. I have been noticing the trend too though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting

OSHA requires it for personal who are in a hazardous area were visibility is important. 
"Traffic" is a very broad term but it fits. 

Now there are 3 levels of visibility. 
Level 1 is a color that stands out from the background colors. So a black T-shirt in a white hallway can be considered a level 1 shirt.


----------



## Chris1971

MTW said:


> I've notice a trend recently that more and more companies are moving towards having their employees wear high visibility clothing. Just in the past few weeks I've seen several tree services , landscapers, a roofing company, and now even the garbage collectors wearing some shade of neon shirt.
> 
> Is there some OSHA rule that specifically addresses this, or is it just an industry trend?


I have noticed that as well.


----------



## Black Dog

Liberals want construction workers, cops and so forth to "LOOK" under their control, and use their insurance company's to enforce their insanity.

12 years ago I had a GC tell me and it was written into the contract that my men must wear High vis uniforms on the job,,I had good uniforms for my men already so I told the GC to F off


----------



## macmikeman

Hell, up to a couple of years ago when my belly started hanging over my belt, I never wore a shirt at all. 



I blame chemotherapy


----------



## cabletie

It is not the policy of the company I work for, but it is the policy of most of the places I work. Most of the shirts I buy are high vis because like pony boy says, I don't like wearing the vest. All the company shirts in the last few years have been high visibility. 

I also think the push for high visibility is not just to prevent accidents, but to help in finding the bodies after.


----------



## dawgs

Hi visibility clothing is not good for electricians or anyone doing any kind of hot work. The material is man made. It will melt into your skin in a flash incident or fire. They do make hi vis clothing for electricians, but it's much more expensive and special order.


----------



## drewsserviceco

If it's to the point where they are relying on high vis clothing to find my body, I can assure you I don't care if they find me. It means it's already too late or its bad enough that I shouldn't be found. With my luck, the high vis clothing will have the rescuers find me in just enough time so I can suffer excruciatingly in the hospital for a few weeks before I pass on.


----------



## 99cents

On the odd occasion where I need high vis, I throw on Nomex coveralls. Vests suck.


----------



## glen1971

dawgs said:


> Hi visibility clothing is not good for electricians or anyone doing any kind of hot work. The material is man made. It will melt into your skin in a flash incident or fire. They do make hi vis clothing for electricians, but it's much more expensive and special order.


I haven't owned a set of coveralls in the past 10+ years that don't have high vis striping on them...And they are rated for HRC 2 and on the shelf...


----------



## sbrn33

I let my guys order any shirts they want from two dealer I work for. One is printing and one is embroidery. They almost always go with hi-vis orange. I go with grey. Who knows why??


----------



## ponyboy

Black Dog said:


> Liberals want construction workers, cops and so forth to "LOOK" under their control, and use their insurance company's to enforce their insanity.



Omfg Harry you are nuts. There is no conspiracy with hi vis clothing. Smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog

Was at a manufacturing plant last week and they gave me a hi vis vest "So the fork lift drivers knew who to aim for"


----------



## Black Dog

ponyboy said:


> Omfg Harry you are nuts. There is no conspiracy with hi vis clothing. Smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but I've gone to those meetings myself and that is what they talk about, the high vis is not for safety.


----------



## ralpha494

I wonder if they make a hi-vis/camo for those of us that can't decide if we want to be seen or not seen?


----------



## luckylerado

wish


Black Dog said:


> Liberals want construction workers, cops and so forth to "LOOK" under their control, and use their insurance company's to enforce their insanity.
> 
> 12 years ago I had a GC tell me and it was written into the contract that my men must wear High vis uniforms on the job,,I had good uniforms for my men already so I told the GC to F off


It is our safety policy and written into our subcontractor agreement that at a minimum hi visibility shirts be worn at all times and class 2 vests when exposed to traffic or while working around excavation equipment. 

I would love one of my subs to tell me to F-off so that I could make an example out of them for the rest of the group.

..........


----------



## catsparky1

We have it to keep OSHA away.If they see high vis boots pants they are less inclined to start that nazi crap with us. That being said now back to the breaking off and f-ing off yo!


----------



## Black Dog

luckylerado said:


> wish
> 
> It is our safety policy and written into our subcontractor agreement that at a minimum hi visibility shirts be worn at all times and class 2 vests when exposed to traffic or while working around excavation equipment.
> 
> I would love one of my subs to tell me to F-off so that I could make an example out of them for the rest of the group.
> 
> ............


The high vis stuff is not for safety, it is about control and power. The death rate in construction has not gone down because High Vis stuff...Regardless of what they say-----Next they will make it so you cannot have trucks any other color than Lime Yellow......

The best thing about it being red hot busy out there right now is we can pick and choose who we do work for..

I've been in the trade 41 years and have never worn High Vis crap and never will either.

Stand up for yourselves; Dam it!


----------



## gnuuser

drewsserviceco said:


> If it's to the point where they are relying on high vis clothing to find my body, I can assure you I don't care if they find me.


but if they dont i know i'll raise one hell of a stink!

all kidding aside having hi vis clothing does allow someone to see you sooner and i would rather they see me than play tag with a forklift


----------



## drewsserviceco

gnuuser said:


> but if they dont i know i'll raise one hell of a stink!
> 
> all kidding aside having hi vis clothing does allow someone to see you sooner and i would rather they see me than play tag with a forklift



People always say I don't want (you) to get run over by a forklift (aerial lift, dump truck traffic, whatever)........when was the last time any of that has snuck up on you? In 15 years of heavy commercial and industrial construction I've never found myself in a situation where I was grateful for my high vis for preventing an accident or in a situation where I wish I had high vis. (Admittedly, I don't do line work or work in manholes where I am actually in the flow of traffic)

For the typical job site, it's overkill. I see how one (construction management) company started the policy to differentiate themselves from the competition and everyone else adopted the practice just to fit in. What customer wouldn't buy into it, something in the name of safety, it's got to be good.


----------



## 99cents

It's no big deal. I know guys who wear vests even when they're not required. They just got used to wearing them. They're a minor PITA but, if the guy who pays me tells me to wear one, I'll wear it.


----------



## sbrn33

ponyboy said:


> Omfg Harry you are nuts. There is no conspiracy with hi vis clothing. Smh
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right on, but it is an OSHA thing. So the government is involved.


----------



## gnuuser

drewsserviceco said:


> People always say I don't want (you) to get run over by a forklift (aerial lift, dump truck traffic, whatever)........when was the last time any of that has snuck up on you?
> For the typical job site, it's overkill..


true its overkill for the typical job site
but ive replaced sub panels and motors in a crusher(glass) and shaker room
where we had to wear plugs,and muffs
you cant hear the electric forklift in that situation 
because of that situation we are required to wear them for all forklift traffic areas


----------



## drsparky

I just briefed everyone Monday to have an item of blaze orange while in the woods. Bear hunting started this week. I gave the new guy sh!t for a black tee shirt then I threw on one of our new black backpacks and then hiked a mountain. :001_unsure: (I should have mentioned that to our supply guy when he ordered those). I did put on a hat like this..
Any way, our high visibility program is for hunting season and search and rescue, traffic and fork lifts are the least of our worry's.


----------



## 99cents

Black Dog said:


> The high vis stuff is not for safety, it is about control and power. The death rate in construction has not gone down because High Vis stuff...Regardless of what they say-----Next they will make it so you cannot have trucks any other color than Lime Yellow......
> 
> The best thing about it being red hot busy out there right now is we can pick and choose who we do work for..
> 
> I've been in the trade 41 years and have never worn High Vis crap and never will either.
> 
> Stand up for yourselves; Dam it!


You would turn down good work just because of a safety vest? I wouldn't.


----------



## drewsserviceco

99cents said:


> You would turn down good work just because of a safety vest? I wouldn't.



I would venture to say that the vest is not the issue but rather a symptom of the issue. 

If they force you to wear high vis without any consideration to the task you are performing, it's mandatory and wearing the vest itself presents a host of real safety issues, I would seriously consider walking. 

After multiple jobs on multiple sites working for multiple customers/construction management firms, my experience has led me to conclude that would not be a good place for me to work. 

The constant harassment from the safety officials, nervous overreaction by those in supervision roles above me and the fact these places are where I've seen/been involved with the worst accidents in my career are things I don't need in my life anymore. I just want to do a good job and go home.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

I get hi-viz shirts for my guys along with normal colors. They wear it when they feel like it. 

If it's raining or snowing, I wear my hi-viz rain gear.


----------



## sparky970

We do stretch and flex everyday and wear hi viz. On top of that we inspect our equipent, fill out pre task plans, fall protection/rescue plans, fill out safe work permits, and hot work permits when needed.


----------



## B-Nabs

catsparky1 said:


> We have it to keep OSHA away.If they see *high vis boots pants* they are less inclined to start that nazi crap with us. That being said now back to the breaking off and f-ing off yo!


Where can I get a pair of those?


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Just came in the mail today.


----------



## KennyW

dawgs said:


> Hi visibility clothing is not good for electricians or anyone doing any kind of hot work. The material is man made. It will melt into your skin in a flash incident or fire. They do make hi vis clothing for electricians, but it's much more expensive and special order.


Technology advances quickly. This statement was true 5 years ago. These days you can get comfortable, high vis, fr rated gear for not a whole lot of money. 

In fact, these days the majority of arc rated work wear is high vis anyways, so I don't get why you wouldn't just wear it.


----------



## dawgs

KennyW said:


> Technology advances quickly. This statement was true 5 years ago. These days you can get comfortable, high vis, fr rated gear for not a whole lot of money. In fact, these days the majority of arc rated work wear is high vis anyways, so I don't get why you wouldn't just wear it.


Who said we don't were it? If it's not required we don't. If it is we do.


----------



## btharmy

sparky970 said:


> We do stretch and flex everyday and wear hi viz. On top of that we inspect our equipent, fill out pre task plans, fall protection/rescue plans, fill out safe work permits, and hot work permits when needed.


What do you do with the remaining 15 minutes of the day?


----------



## dawgs

btharmy said:


> What do you do with the remaining 15 minutes of the day?


Try to get something done. That's the world we live in also. It's the nature of industrial work. Lots of safety.


----------



## KennyW

dawgs said:


> Who said we don't were it? If it's not required we don't. If it is we do.


Lot of people in the thread were saying as such. You post was giving ammo to those people, when in fact it was not accurate. Simple.


----------



## sparky970

btharmy said:


> What do you do with the remaining 15 minutes of the day?


We clean up and go home safely, after 7hrs and 45 minutes of work.


----------



## Sky Seattle

*Any recommendations or links as to where?*



KennyW said:


> Technology advances quickly. This statement was true 5 years ago. These days you can get comfortable, high vis, fr rated gear for not a whole lot of money.
> 
> In fact, these days the majority of arc rated work wear is high vis anyways, so I don't get why you wouldn't just wear it.



Links please, I've recently done an amazon search and couldn't find any good options.


----------



## KennyW

Sky Seattle said:


> Links please, I've recently done an amazon search and couldn't find any good options.


Viking is a good option. 

http://www.onoworkandsafety.com/VIKING-Professional-FR-Hi-Viz-Rain-Jacket_p_719.html

That's $100 for a high vis, FR, water resistant jacket. That is in stock in the safety store near me here in Vancouver. 

Obviously the sky is the limit and you can spend more but that is a totally serviceable piece of gear. 


FR Safety has lots of options as well:

https://www.frsafety.com/product/FR...est?CUID=e0761d66-0f7f-4843-a644-9e79372ad3d6


Then you consider a decent quality, non-fr surveyor's style safety vest of probably $50-$65, $70-$90 for an FR one is not big dollars. 


I wear this one: 

http://www.onoworkandsafety.com/VIKING-Fire-******ant-Surveyor-Vest_p_673.html

Again, these are in stock I could go drive 10 minutes and buy one right now. 

Only thing I don't like about it is it is PU backed (waterproof). What's the point of a waterproof vest? I could do without the coating so it was a little more breathable.


----------



## RHWilks

I don't look good in Yellow or Orange..I miss the days when the worker decided what PPE he/she needed.
I guess it's up to someone who has never even been on a site, to decide what we need....
I will Lobby for climate control and those really nice potties that flush.......


----------



## dawgs

KennyW said:


> Lot of people in the thread were saying as such. You post was giving ammo to those people, when in fact it was not accurate. Simple.


My post was accurate. Maybe high visibility FR is readily available at safety stores were you live doesn't mean it is were I live.


----------



## Jlarson

:laughing: :laughing:


We require hi-viz around any sort of traffic on or off road. Some customers require it everywhere on their sites.

Any legitimate saftey supply house can get you arc rated gear.


----------



## MHElectric

As a small contractor, I've haven't run upon any jobs where hiviz shirts were needed to work, but I do see everyone else moving in that direction, and more than likely, I will too.

Some things are worth arguing over, and I don't think this is one of them. If all the construction trades are going to this, you will only get left behind if you don't keep up.


----------



## guest

Ok, cleaned out a lot of unnecessary bickering in here, please keep it civil and on-topic. 

Hi-viz is required by my company for ALL trades and subcontractors. I have 100% cotton hi viz tees that I wear, and if it's cold enough to need a jacket I use the company issued vest. (Which as others have posted is a pain as it gets caught on things a lot.)


----------



## Michigan Master

Vests are annoying, but a decent high visibility shirt isn't bad. It could be worse...

We recently implemented a new bump cap policy.  It's not a hard hat, and it's not a baseball cap. I used to wear a baseball cap every day so it's not that I have an issue with hats, but these are miserable (hot and ill fitted). We're also now color coded by job title for better visual management. Temp workers and outside contractors get the high visibility yellow and orange hats.


----------



## dawgs

mxslick said:


> Ok, cleaned out a lot of unnecessary bickering in here, please keep it civil and on-topic. Hi-viz is required by my company for ALL trades and subcontractors. I have 100% cotton hi viz tees that I wear, and if it's cold enough to need a jacket I use the company issued vest. (Which as others have posted is a pain as it gets caught on things a lot.)


100% cotton is not DOT rated high visibility. The cotton shirts will fade. That's why electricians need FR rated high vis.


----------



## 360max

ponyboy said:


> If I wear a hi vis shirt* I don't have to wear a hi vis vest.* I don't like wearing hi vis vests. I have been noticing the trend too though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in some cases you do if your hi vis shirt is not reflective


----------



## guest

dawgs said:


> *100% cotton is not DOT rated high visibility.* The cotton shirts will fade. That's why electricians need FR rated high vis.


Did not know that..thanks for bringing it up. :thumbup:

Evidently the company doesn't know either... others have sported similar tees as mine, and some have the Under Armor jackets (wonder if those are DOT rated?) 

Guess the company is happy as long as we're neon. :laughing:


----------



## derit

I'm against wearing hi-viz when it's not necessary.*

When working amid the general population, discarding the dignified, professional uniform sends the wrong signal. Too many white collar workers already dishonor their grandfathers by openly disparaging the trades that offered those and other ancestors entry into the middle class. Today, in this schizophrenic culture, bright orange and yellow highlight imagined differences in minds otherwise made sensitive to prejudices racial, sexual, etc.


----------



## KennyW

derit said:


> I'm against wearing hi-viz when it's not necessary.*
> 
> When working amid the general population, discarding the dignified, professional uniform sends the wrong signal. Too many white collar workers already dishonor their grandfathers by openly disparaging the trades that offered those and other ancestors entry into the middle class. Today, in this schizophrenic culture, bright orange and yellow highlight imagined differences in minds otherwise made sensitive to prejudices racial, sexual, etc.


Totally. If my work does not supply an Armani suit for my jobsite my inferiority complex spins out of control.


----------



## derit

KennyW said:


> Totally. If my work does not supply an Armani suit for my jobsite my inferiority complex spins out of control.


Tell your employer to support American workers; go with Brooks Brothers 1818, made in the U.S.A. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter Eikenberry

> I wonder if they make a hi-vis/camo for those of us that can't decide if we want to be seen or not seen?


Yes there are hi-vis camos. Contradiction in terms, perhaps, but you can get them. I have seen them in hunting stores and military surplus stores. https://projectbetterthanart.wordpress.com/2011/05/10/high-visibility-camouflage-jacket/


----------



## www.ulincoo.com

MTW said:


> I've notice a trend recently that more and more companies are moving towards having their employees wear high visibility clothing. Just in the past few weeks I've seen several tree services , landscapers, a roofing company, and now even the garbage collectors wearing some shade of neon shirt.
> 
> Is there some OSHA rule that specifically addresses this, or is it just an industry trend?


That's correct, there are no rules on wearing this kind of (links removed by moderator) just because the safety apparel is not expensive, sometimes they are cheaper than usual apparel.

@www.ulincoo.com if you'd like to advertise on this site please contact any moderator.
Thanks and be safe.


----------

